# Gravesend bunker



## oldscrote (Sep 7, 2012)

Spotted this whilst searching for something else

http://www.gogravesham.co.uk/events/thedms.aspx?dms=13&feature=1&GroupId=1&venue=3093673&easi=true
could be interesting if you are fairly local


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for that it looks well worth a visit.


----------

